# CRS Egg question



## AvianAquatics

After 2 month of waiting I FINALLY found one of my female CRS with brownish red eggs on Sunday. But I think she is losing them (I'm not sure if the eggs are hatching because these eggs looks pretty large). Everyday I see less and less eggs and today I think she only has like 6 left. This is my first time breeding CRS so can someone tell me why she's loosing them and how long is she suppose to carry them for (like how long it takes the egg to hatch once it gets stuck to belly?)


----------



## MananaP

AvianAquatics said:


> After 2 month of waiting I FINALLY found one of my female CRS with brownish red eggs on Sunday. But I think she is losing them (I'm not sure if the eggs are hatching because these eggs looks pretty large). Everyday I see less and less eggs and today I think she only has like 6 left. This is my first time breeding CRS so can someone tell me why she's loosing them and how long is she suppose to carry them for (like how long it takes the egg to hatch once it gets stuck to belly?)


It depends on your temperature, crs eggs should hatch from 21-23 days if i can recall it correctly. I have the same problem with one of my females, she carried eggs like 3 times already but always drops all within the first few days of carrying the eggs. I don't know if she is unfertile but i think she is, IMO i think some females drop eggs because it is not fertilized or water quality causes them stress which in turn makes them drop their eggs.


----------



## AvianAquatics

Darn 
Well I still have 6 eggs so lets see if they survive or not.


----------



## MananaP

AvianAquatics said:


> Darn
> Well I still have 6 eggs so lets see if they survive or not.


Just keep on trying she will come around if not this batch wait for the next one, just make sure your water parameters are all in range of keeping crs and you should do fine(fingers crossed). GL buddy!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz

MananaP said:


> It depends on your temperature, crs eggs should hatch from 21-23 days if i can recall it correctly. I have the same problem with one of my females, she carried eggs like 3 times already but always drops all within the first few days of carrying the eggs. I don't know if she is unfertile but i think she is, IMO i think some females drop eggs because it is not fertilized or water quality causes them stress which in turn makes them drop their eggs.


If the eggs are not fertilized the shrimp would not be berried. Once the eggs in the saddle of shrimp which you cant see in certain species is fertilized the eggs come out and they are berried..


----------



## shaobo

My first guess is your tank may not be stable, is the tank temp consistent toward 24-25c?


----------



## MananaP

plantedinvertz said:


> If the eggs are not fertilized the shrimp would not be berried. Once the eggs in the saddle of shrimp which you cant see in certain species is fertilized the eggs come out and they are berried..


Weird i have seen some eggs not fertilized at all, they never developed and later on just dropped by the female. Oh just to add to this note LOL, i have kept a single amano shrimp in a tank for one year and she was burried with eggs many times within that year and there was no other amano/male in the tank how can you explain her being burried and no one to fertilize the eggs, weird?


----------



## MananaP

shaobo said:


> My first guess is your tank may not be stable, is the tank temp consistent toward 24-25c?


The weird thing about this single female Ed is that all my females do fine and all eggs hatch it is just this one female that keep dropping eggs like 3 times now that she have been burried LOL. She is a very nice female too intense white and red legs.


----------



## Tn23

^JAP blood lines eh? those are nice. Share some pictures of her


----------



## MananaP

Tn23 said:


> ^JAP blood lines eh? those are nice. Share some pictures of her


Hahahaha You and your pictures, well buddy as you requested here is a picture i dug up which was taken a few months back of her. I'm using a point and shoot regular camera so quality sucks. This is the exact shrimp that drops eggs every time she is burried which makes me sad because i really want a strain from this female. The red on her and white is just perfect, legs are red too which is a good addition.


----------



## AvianAquatics

I am having a bit of temperature flux cause I just can't get my temp at 22-24  I'll just hope that I can get some babies! And nice CRS MananaP!


----------



## MananaP

AvianAquatics said:


> I am having a bit of temperature flux cause I just can't get my temp at 22-24  I'll just hope that I can get some babies! And nice CRS MananaP!


Patience bro! I know it is hard at first but once you get yours breeding, they breed like rabbits lol. 24-25 should be good, specially now it is almost summer with 22c temp your tank will sweat(your glass).


----------



## shaobo

MananaP said:


> The weird thing about this single female Ed is that all my females do fine and all eggs hatch it is just this one female that keep dropping eggs like 3 times now that she have been burried LOL. She is a very nice female too intense white and red legs.


Maybe a weaken genes, she could be a sensetive lady~ BTW, she is a good looking one~


----------



## AvianAquatics

Update:
When I checked again this afternoon she only has three eggs left. Lets see if any survives.


----------



## AvianAquatics

Update today:
Well, I don't know how many she has now but I still see some eggs. Hopefully these will survive!


----------



## effox

Keeping fingers crossed. I've got one too, but I think I pissed her off.


----------



## MananaP

effox said:


> Keeping fingers crossed. I've got one too, but I think I pissed her off.


Pissed her off LOL?????

@Avian

Keeping fingers crossed for you buddy i hope they hatch!


----------



## Tn23

Wow Stephen, She is Very nice!!! I hope mine have babies soon too!


----------



## AvianAquatics

Lol pissed her off 
Anyway the last three eggs are still remaining!!! So two to three more weeks to go!!! My Snowball and Tiger also got with eggs too, so yeah!


----------



## plantedinvertz

MananaP said:


> Weird i have seen some eggs not fertilized at all, they never developed and later on just dropped by the female. Oh just to add to this note LOL, i have kept a single amano shrimp in a tank for one year and she was burried with eggs many times within that year and there was no other amano/male in the tank how can you explain her being burried and no one to fertilize the eggs, weird?


That definitely is weird....I got this off planetinverts:

If your female is carrying eggs then they are fertilized. The eggs become fertilized as they move down into the "carriage". The male deposits the sperm into the female before the eggs are in the carriage. As the eggs are moved from the ovaries and into the "carriage" they become fertilized by the deposited sperm. If you think that your female shrimp has carried her eggs for too long it is because the babies are not fully developed and are still growing. Be patient, it can take some time before the eggs hatch.


----------



## wsl

Hmm makes me wonder if female shrimp can store sperm from males for a long period of time. I know there are animals out there that can do that.


----------



## MananaP

plantedinvertz said:


> That definitely is weird....I got this off planetinverts:
> 
> If your female is carrying eggs then they are fertilized. The eggs become fertilized as they move down into the "carriage". The male deposits the sperm into the female before the eggs are in the carriage. As the eggs are moved from the ovaries and into the "carriage" they become fertilized by the deposited sperm. If you think that your female shrimp has carried her eggs for too long it is because the babies are not fully developed and are still growing. Be patient, it can take some time before the eggs hatch.


Most people probably say this because they never see it happen, i have seen crs mate and it takes less than a second for them to mate. It is like a spark of two shrimp belly to belly and BOOM done, i have seen this many times after she molts.

-------------------------------

I don't think females carry sperm, they just do it so fast that not a lot of people see it. You can notice the mating ritual on crs because you will see all males flying all over the place and dance in front of the female crs it is one of the most beautiful thing i have ever seen.


----------



## blue_eden

Hey guys,

I have a problem. Maybe you experts can help.
I have a shrimp tank with some CRS. One day morning, I woke up and found the biggest CRS died. So I removed it from the tank and found that she is carrying a bunch of brown/black coloured eggs. I then did a quick research and heard that somehow these eggs can be hatched artificially.

I removed the eggs from the dead shrimp, put them into a container and sealed it. I do about 50% water change for the container daily.

Has anyone done this before? I am guessing the eggs are fertilized, but now without the mother, do I have to do anything to make them hatch?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jiang604

They definitely can be artificially raised. Best if you put it in a meshed container and in the CRS tank. Then have an airstone and make sure you bubble it aggressively. Key is to maintain flow with oxygen bubbles. more or less like an egg tumbler.



blue_eden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a problem. Maybe you experts can help.
> I have a shrimp tank with some CRS. One day morning, I woke up and found the biggest CRS died. So I removed it from the tank and found that she is carrying a bunch of brown/black coloured eggs. I then did a quick research and heard that somehow these eggs can be hatched artificially.
> 
> I removed the eggs from the dead shrimp, put them into a container and sealed it. I do about 50% water change for the container daily.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? I am guessing the eggs are fertilized, but now without the mother, do I have to do anything to make them hatch?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## blue_eden

Thanks jiang, good idea! I'll give that a shot and see how they turn out...

Does the temperature play an important role here? or can I just keep it at room temperature? 22C ish?


----------



## jiang604

? i've always had my CRS in 24, I never bothered looking at the temperature.... thats why if I need to artificially raise the eggs, I put them in a meshed breeder box and bubble it like crazy in my shrimp tank.



blue_eden said:


> Thanks jiang, good idea! I'll give that a shot and see how they turn out...
> 
> Does the temperature play an important role here? or can I just keep it at room temperature? 22C ish?


----------



## blue_eden

Thanks again


----------



## effox

Great advice.

Blue Eden: A breeder box is a great idea, some circulate tank water, _and _have air inputs. If you have anymore shrimp carrying, I'd advise you to get one of these, especially a classy hand on the tank one. It doesn't have to look bad to function great.


----------



## blue_eden

cool, i've seen a few models of it. one is basically all mesh. another is clear plastic. which one is the best for shrimp eggs?


----------



## jiang604

blue_eden said:


> cool, i've seen a few models of it. one is basically all mesh. another is clear plastic. which one is the best for shrimp eggs?


mesh inside tank and bubble hard is good. the box ones may have too big of a slit and it may fall out


----------



## blue_eden

unfortunately, i still don't got one yet 

i just put the eggs in a separate plastic container filled with tank water and ran air into the container. now i see some blurry stuff on the egg, and some eggs are turning to a redder colour. is that a good sign?


----------

